# Review: Max Velocity's Combat Rifle Drills Class



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Just got done with a weekend at Max's CRCD Class.

Thoroughly enjoyed myself and I am sooo glad I overcame my workout injuries in the last couple of weeks to squeeze in some leg work-outs before I came.
but I get ahead of myself, let's start from the beginning:

I had been in the military for quite some time but with only very sporadic tactical training.

Recently I decided to up my game and was looking around for some tactical classes.

Looked at the ubiquitous Magpul videos and some other "big name" classes and they just bothered the heck out of me.
They were mostly about becoming an AR driver and transition dancer, not a tactically proficient and rounded individual.,

Those others seemed to be focused on a PoU (Philosophy of Use) that might be good for a SWAT team but not for a civilian 1st Defender.

In my mind it is laughable that some of those schools make practicing transitions from rifle to handgun a mandatory part for their students, most of which have not yet even maxed out on the Rifle.

I myself even though I am <quite> good with a handgun wouldn't think of making a training effort for transitions until I can no longer improve anything with my rifle skills AND I get driven to wherever I go, so I don't have to worry about the handgun displacing needed magazines or water&#8230;

I am not an experienced Infantryman but I know a thing or two about training troops and using the right PoU &#8230;.and in my mind the mainstream, Carbine classes that are currently taught often use a PoU that fits the instructors needs better than those of the students.

But enough about why I think others are flawed, lets talk about whats great about Max's Class:

For one you are not on a static range&#8230;. pop up targets from different angles while doing live fire reaction drills as individuals, buddy teams, fire teams and as a capstone event as a Squad is a fantastic training tool.
its hard to imagine good training without it.
Secondly the terrain is realistic, no nicely maintained and easy to observe firing lane.. its all a conglomerate of bushes and trees and inclines and declines and ravines and stumps and rocks etc etc.
Just like in the real world!
Also , while Max takes reasonable safety precautions, he doesnt allow excessive precautions to cripple training like you will find sometimes in the big military and in most police depts.
You get treated as an adult, which is why it is important you show up only after getting thoroughly comfortable with your rifle.

Finally Max makes a real effort to explain and make sure student understand which tactical response is appropriate in which situation, so you are later empowered to think for yourself what tactical situation or intent you have that will lead you to either break contact or attack thru or flank etc.
Hopefully this way folks in a real SHTF will not blindly execute a drill thats inappropiate to the situation at hand, because they learned what is useful when.

It really helped me that I had read about half of his manual "Contact" before the class, otherwise it would have been harder to absorb his training.
I strongly recommend students buy his book "Contact" and read it before taking the class.
This holds especially for those w/o any military training who should read it slowly and thoroughly.

Speaking of his manual between that and his blog it totally sold me on training with him.
I often find that authors of such manuals try to fit the square peg of their own experience as SF or SWAT into the round hole of training up civilian preppers for WROL, TEOTWAWKI etc results in comically misplaed guidance.
but none of such errors in judgement can be found in Max's book.

Everything he write makes sense for the situations he writes about and hopes to train about.

I am convinced that as his book "Contact" slowly percolates thru the community it will achieve cult status within a decade or two, as THE basic manual that fits the "civilian caught in SHTF" PoU.
I also believe that this type of training will transform the tactical firearms community in the next few years. We will see the faddish "tacticool "we will almost make you a SF operator" type schools adapt or shrink.

Non-faddish training focused on the basics is a must and I strongly recommend folks take his classes (or classes by those who exhibit a similar training philosophy which is not many, but some others do exist)

PS: The students were almost as impressive as their teacher a no nonsense kind of group that was competent with their rifles had their gear squared away and eager to excel
PS2: *Since TechAdmin has gallantly tried but was unable to find and restore the old thread which had inexplicably been deleted.... as a service to the forum I am reposting the OP which had proven very popular.... as this post violates no forum rules I expect it to not be deleted*.:wave:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey thanks again for posting this Z, im gonna get the book.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

BlueZ said:


> ...Looked at the ubiquitous Magpul videos and some other "big name" classes and they just bothered the heck out of me.
> They were mostly about becoming an AR driver and transition dancer, not a tactically proficient and rounded individual.,
> 
> Those others seemed to be focused on a PoU (Philosophy of Use) that might be good for a SWAT team but not for a civilian 1st Defender.
> ...


I agree that weapon manipulation is not patrol. Direct Action training is not garrison security. I disagree with your assertions regarding their place in a "tactically proficient and rounded individual". Especially when it's time to take back something that's worth the risk.

It is difficult to find patrol/battle training outside the military. It's extremely rare within LE. A few years ago I was trying to get my old agency to work with Jedburgh Corp. I was very glad to hear of Max and a few others filling this gap for us.

I wish I knew what those Muslim enclaves in the U.S. are teaching their people.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I somehow posted before I was finished. Here's the rest.



It should not surprise us that people focus on fad or entertainment training. I have to say most of the officers and enlisted I've known would choose that route. But don't miss the forest for the trees.

There is quite a parallel in the fitness world. CrossFit has become huge. Bodybuilding has been a huge industry. "Triathletes" have exploded in number. But they do not equate to military or peace officer fitness--especially with workouts that render a warrior worthless for a mission or shift several hours later. But you can use their equipment, research, methodologies, etc. to great advantage. Without them, we'd still be back in the Stone Age on some things.

The point is, hardcore weapon manipulation and Direct Action training are what you make of them. As one trainer says, "It can only be an enabler, never a disabler".


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Having said all thet in my review. I noticed 2 other trainers that seem to use a similair training philosphy and may be closer to some members.
Mosby in Michigan and MasonDixon tactical in south central Pennsylvania.

Those 2 are just like Max the "Learn the basics first and ignore the cool fads" people.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

UMMM. Just finished "Contact" by Max Velocity. Waste of time and Money. This Guy must think we are all Stupid.

For The Record, MAX, Im not as Stupid as You Think, nor are the rest of US here in "The States". Get A Job!

Semper Fi.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Care to elaborate, resto?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

resto: Huh?
You must be some special tactical operator who knows everything already?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> Well, I somehow posted before I was finished. Here's the rest.
> 
> It should not surprise us that people focus on fad or entertainment training. I have to say most of the officers and enlisted I've known would choose that route. But don't miss the forest for the trees.
> 
> ...


Sorry it appeared I overloked your thoughful posts.

I was just thinking about this on ym way to work.
I guess its where do you put your training effort first to enable a civilian 2st defender.
There is no doubt in my mind that you learn a lot of running your gun skills at those mainstream classes.
but beyond a certain point the lw of diminishing returns kicks in.
Since we all have limited training time I think the training discussed here will you more bang for the time invested..
But the maintsream tng is by no means useless. From looking at thier vids it looks like it might work well if you do forced entry walking down corridors.
But to me while useful it is a niche skill that I would train after I got the basics.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't even bother Resto. It's like debating the uses and benefits of a snow blower with someone from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Don't even bother Resto. It's like debating the uses and benefits of a snow blower with someone from Saudi Arabia.


Ok, since i know nothing about anything tactical, other than what ive read, i would be very interested in dissenting opinions sentry. In the thread that got deleted by the mods, you seemed to be saying that maxvelocity's stuff had merit, you just didnt like his attitude. At least that what i got from it. Now youre agreeing with resto's inflamatory insulting statement? What gives?

I there some other book or books out there that i should be looking to get?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Don't even bother Resto. It's like debating the uses and benefits of a snow blower with someone from Saudi Arabia.


Like FT, I am also mystified by your comment.

Until you got insulted too much (for which I am still sorry) you were coming around to the merit this approach has over whats currently taught elsewhere.

Certainly you can agree that a civilian 1st defender must train and equip differently than a SWAT Team member?

As far as I know you have not read the book and I dont know anyone who has read it has didnt feel he learned from it.
In your case you might not learn as much as others but you can still learn.
One thing I liked about it is rigorous operational analysis whether a popular TTP applies in a given context.
And that is something sorely missing from a lot of other training courses and books.

FT: When/if you buy this book and dont agree it is the single best book on this subject full of both nuanced insights on tactical issues surrounding SHTF and how to apply classical small unit tactics to our enviroenment I will refund you double the money you paid for it.

One of my favorite parts is that the entire 1st third of it is a collection of the authors blog essays, all of which are insightful and some our downright brilliant.

It is a lot superior than simply buying an Army FM.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually, I just finished 'patriot dawn', and i have 'contact' which i will start soon.

Patriot Dawn, while far from a master work of fiction, was entertaining and filled with thought provoking ideas and things to consider that Ive not seen in any other of the books in the teotwawki genre that I have read, and its not a short list.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My comment was to Resto (which seemed pretty clear). I was letting him know that there's no point in debating the merits of a training program with someone who has decided his flavor of kool-aid is the ONLY flavor of kool-aid and that if you prefer any other beverage you must be an_ insert derogatory comment here_. That will just get this thread locked and deleted again. A good program can stand on its own merits, it does not need recruited cheerleaders or attack dogs to go after anyone who disagrees. I have no opinion on the book or training program because I have no need for either. I am a Coke Zero guy, I don't really care for kool-aid of any flavor.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok.. so me genuinely searching for knowledge makes me a cheerleader or an attack dog? 

I must admit, im taken aback by your responses, sentry. In the first thread you seemed level headed and interested in discussion, and shared your knowledge freely. I didnt see any cheerleaders or attack dogs on the other side either, though max himself was pretty off putting initially. 

Its sad we cant have a discussion on this sans egos and insults. This subject has the potential to save the lives of a lot of good people.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Ok.. so me genuinely searching for knowledge makes me a cheerleader or an attack dog?
> 
> I must admit, im taken aback by your responses, sentry. In the first thread you seemed level headed and interested in discussion, and shared your knowledge freely. I didnt see any cheerleaders or attack dogs on the other side either, though max himself was pretty off putting initially.
> 
> Its sad we cant have a discussion on this sans egos and insults. This subject has the potential to save the lives of a lot of good people.


Let a lady step in to clarify.

Sentry is telling Resto not to bother responding because it will end up as a school yard cat fight with name calling and the thread being shut down. Sentry is NOT calling names or saying the info above has no merit. He is playing his role of LEO/mediator here for everyone's benefit. If the thread gets shut down then those that would find its info helpful will not be able to ask needed questions to make such an assessment.

Now, play nice or I'll have to put on my "mom hat" and whoop some butt!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

fair enough... but if theres no responses, then whats the point? might as well lock the thread.. just sayin


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> fair enough... but if theres no responses, then whats the point? might as well lock the thread.. just sayin


Resto's post came across as combative and would have gotten the thread locked had he replied. Opinions on both sides are welcome in the spirit of respectful debate not bullying and name calling.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sentry I apologize if i misinterpreted your post.

With Cheerleader however I think you mean me.
However keep in mind I am not enthusiastic about Max training ebause i gone to it and am now mentally enslaved.. it is I have looked for this , better, approach for a while and have now found it.

What he writes matches my take on a lot of things, especially the nuanced approach to many problems.

While I agree that Max'a approach to you was not what you deserved, in the end I think the content is the breath of fresh air the "tacticool" community has needed for a long time.

I am just hopeful the thread won't be hijacked and folks can discuss the merit of different training approcahes as needed..

On the otehr hand everything has been said already


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Using a fictional story base as a plotline to give practical instruction is another device for education and training. Its effectiveness is dependent upon the writing skills of the author/teacher. 

My take is that if the teacher avoids the basics he has done a disservice to his readers. If the author languishes on basics then the author is not knowledgeable or a fraud. 

If the story takes over from the instruction and the plotline follows a dramatic or intriguing conclusion, then the author has exercised good literary skills. 

I looked into the books by Max Velocity, his name is catchy, but it appears he has followed a mindset of Special Forces using that name. They do that. I may buy one of his books, but I too have more than the basics. 

In the martial spirit of things, there are masters of the art and Master Students. Masters have learned all there is to learn and become stagnant. Master students have learned all there is to learn from the masters and then continue learning.

Which one are you?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Can i just be a student? do i have to be a master? Im like a solid B student, a bit above average, but still parties sometimes instead of doing the homework...


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

On the path of life, we are either blissfully ignorant, or studious and aware. 
You can be a master student because there is no pace or quota requirement for learning. Life is self paced, as is gaining knowledge. 

With personal safety, there is no making up "homework," one either learns the art of violence or they perish under the hand of a hardened heart.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

In the imortal words of Sgt Hulka.. "lighten up, Francis..."


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Who is SGT Hulka? And who the heck is Francis?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Dude... youve never seen 'Stripes'?

On a more serious note, I agree with you, if one does not learn to defend against violence theres a good chance they will be a victim of it. Hence my interest in this thread, Max's book, and others like it... at least until I can afford training


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Stripes? Were they training? What kind of training? (Aaaarrmyyy training, sir!)

Some tips on training. (Using an AR-15 or M-4 series rifle.) Empty all of your magazines. Load a snap cap in each mag. Dry fire against the television set every time the scene changes on people. Eg. Close up to long shot, long shot to long shot, close up to close up, long shot to close up.

Practice the low ready posture to shouldering to acquire a target. 
* Keep your nose tip on the edge of the charging handle to keep a consistent "cheek weld" and proper platform every time you fire. 

Zero your iron sights first, then the Aim Point/EO Tech devices.

The television drill can also be used with a handgun. Remember to empty ALL of your mags and load ALL with a snap cap. (My friend brain farted this and shot his plasma high resolution T.V.) 

Load a (one) snap cap in each mag and practice magazine changes. 

These all can be done at home during television time, during the commercials. 

There is no "The Way" there is a way and another way. Then there is one more way. Training is never complete; alertness, interest, time are depleted first.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Going again next weekend


----------

